# Fitting Liquid Gauge - The Idiots Guide



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So as I've posted on the book of face I'm never one to go tinkering around with my car unless I'm 100% confident that I know exactly what I'm doing and with the TT I'm even more cautious than before.

However, I managed to get a Liquid Gauge off a friend (S3 surround not TT) for an amazing price and couldn't really turn it down.

So today the weather was crappy and I thought "meh another day that I'm not at work with crappy weather"......then I think the TT Gods must have heard and the sun came out and has stayed out all freaking day WOOHOO

So having had the liquid gauge plugged in and just sitting in the ashtray I thought "hmm inters is coming up I need to pull my thumb out my ass", so I got my tool box (yes yes thats right for a girl who doesnt like getting her hands dirty I have a tool box full of tools!!!)

Door open, liquid gauge unplugged I set to work.....

1st port of call was to decide which vent - having a gauge with an s3 surround I opted for the far right one (next to driver on RHD). I got some garden wire and pulled it round the air vent so that it was tight and start to pull out. After a little bit of give and take I was able to then take hold of the air vent and pull it out as a complete unit:










So vent out I then read on another fitting guide that you needed to block the air vent behind with either foam or a sponge (thanks to Jamman), so I bought a cheapo sponge and then cut an outline around the original vent and then cut it out:










So from the other guides and Jamman I was told to put this cut out sponge into the vent behind, it needed to be a snug fit so as to ensure that there wasnt much if any air coming through.

So next stop....how do I get the wire down!!!! Having spoken to Jamman earlier in the day he said get a piece of string/cable tie something that was small enough and long enough to drop through but to be careful of the electric behind the dash.....but where to get the cable out from?! I looked through all the guides and eventually messaged both Duggy and Nem asking for some help (Jamman cant keep getting pestered by me surely????) so both gave a solution.....drop the lower dash or cut out a section underneath. Deciding I really needed to get my hand behind I set about taking the lower dash out on Duggy's advice (and after the pic he supplied of where his comes out)

So tools at the ready I took off the panel to reveal the fusebox:










Then as per Waks Guide ( http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm - scroll down) I then took out the 3 T25 screws in the dash (I had 3 read somewhere that someone had 2?) and then all of the T25 screws at the fuse box:










So all screws out and carefully placed so I dont lose any I then went ahead and pulled the dash out of the 3 clips at the top of the lower dash, I had 2 on the left hand side of the wheel and 1 to the right, dont pull too hard or you might break something to careful does it! This then allowed me to pull the dash down (I didnt want to remove it completely)

So now I can get my hands behind, I then fed through a piece of the garden wire so that I could get it down at the gap where the bonnet release is, I then wrapped it round the cable (small end that goes into the back of the gauge) so that I could then pull this up (GENTLY THOUGH) and out through the hole where the vent was:










I left enough wire down at the bottom so that I can unplug the gauge if I need the diagnostics port, the rest was then fed back into the dash. Then put everything back how it was!!!!!










The final piece is to connect your gauge and feed the wire back into the vent:










As I pushed the vent in she just didnt feel secure enough so I took some of the foam and placed it on various edges around the back of the casing, gently pushed this back in and she is now snug as a bug in a rug!










Final part is to plug her in to the diagnostics and then I turned the car on to make sure everything in the dash was still working 

And there we have it  A securely fitted liquid gauge as told by a girl! And not a single broken nail woohoo!

Big thanks to Waks site for what I could understand and showing me where the screws were that I needed to get out

heres the links again - http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/boostgauge/boostgauge.htm

Big thanks to Jamman for listening to me F and Blind earlier on in the day and for offering advice which I then forgot and then kept bugging him about

Big thanks to Nem for his advice (although I didnt go for it, had the gap near the bonnet release not have been big enough I would have)

And finally a big thanks for Duggy for geeing me on and going out to his own car to take a pic of where his cable came out and then offering even more advice with the lower dash 

I;m a very happy girly right now and well and truly got my thumb out my arse to get my car sorted for the rest of this years shows 

If you think this is a crap guide I dont care, I struggled to understand the technical garble which is why I've created an idiots guide for car idiots like me who get a blank expression when technical terms are used.

ENJOY!

J
xx


----------



## manikm (Feb 17, 2014)

Well done. I looked at fitting one and thought it looked complicated. But hey if a girl can do it...... lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, A lengthy solution to a simple job, but the important thing is you got there & did it yourself. Excellent.
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! I'm impressed. For a girl who not long ago wouldn't go near a bit of car DIY for fear of chipping a nail, you've presented an excellent 'how to' with clear photos and useful links 8) hats off J


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Good Job!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lengthy yes.......useful? I hope so 

Cant thank John enough though I've got no idea what he was doing when I messaged him but he was a ledge 

And yes if a girl can do it......lol

and thanks T  I wanted to atleast try something myself and this seemed like the perfect opportunity 

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Seriously ? Using that vent surround from another car ? Is that the best you can do ?
Fail !
You've let all of the people who helped you down. You've let the forum down. And you've let yourself down.
Frankly I'm ashamed of you.

Nah - just kidding, good effort.

Hopefully you'll get some error codes for everyone to help you with now


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Well done!
It's a great feeling when you've done something yourself. :thumbsup:
(Like I said, get it in the centre vent  )


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> Seriously ? Using that vent surround from another car ? Is that the best you can do ?
> Fail !
> You've let all of the people who helped you down. You've let the forum down. And you've let yourself down.
> Frankly I'm ashamed of you.
> ...


I was actually gona drive up there and smack you one if you werent joking lol

No error codes check on a regular basis 

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Stueyturn said:


> Well done!
> It's a great feeling when you've done something yourself. :thumbsup:
> (Like I said, get it in the centre vent  )


Hell no! I'm not pulling all that apart too lol

J
xx


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It's comforting to have that quick scan right there in the vent though eh ;-)


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Have you done a post for your new speakers ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> Have you done a post for your new speakers ?


No I didnt need them in the end lol But I might put something up about removing the door cards as the only thing I could find was on youtube......

Who'd have thunk it that I'd be useful and not just full of smutty innuendos lol

J
xx


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am well impressed 
I did it the easy way and got the TT shop to do it. :roll:

Jenny
x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jess, It will be interesting to hear what readings are not avail on the TT 150.
No one has updated the racediagnostics website for the 150.
http://racediagnostics.com/cms/index.ph ... -supported
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I am well impressed
> I did it the easy way and got the TT shop to do it. :roll:
> 
> Jenny
> x


Oh Jenny! lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

You're welcome Jess

Just a note the liquid doesn't display all fault codes remember that.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > I am well impressed
> ...


Wouldn't dare even attempt to do it myself. Well done you


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> You're welcome Jess
> 
> Just a note the liquid doesn't display all fault codes remember that.


ohhhh ok well Skeee is only up the road for a VagCom check 

Thanks once again tho James I really appreciate it 

J
xx


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow Jess! What a great write-up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Paul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Paulj100 said:


> Wow Jess! What a great write-up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul :*

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

_Been out so only just seen this._
Still in shock that Jess has a box, *of tools*!








_No innuendo intended!_ :wink:

Great write up, but have you any more pictures of the sponge? :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> Great write up, but have you any more pictures of the sponge? :lol:


 :lol: :lol:

Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

ha ha i can take pics of the cut up bits if that really floats your boat...

...and yes tools I know right! lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> ha ha i can take pics of the cut up bits if that really floats your boat...
> 
> ...and yes tools I know right! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

calm down lol

J
xx


----------



## lotuselanplus2s (Jun 18, 2012)

Joking aside, i think this is a really good 'how to' guide. There's so much jargon involved in car's etc it scares 99% of people off.

Simple & thorough is much better than showing off how many acronyms etc you know!

What do I know - I bought a Liquid Cube............even my 4 year old's can fit that :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> Joking aside, i think this is a really good 'how to' guide. There's so much jargon involved in car's etc it scares 99% of people off.
> 
> Simple & thorough is much better than showing off how many acronyms etc you know!
> 
> What do I know - I bought a Liquid Cube............even my 4 year old's can fit that :lol: :lol: :lol:


True.

But we do really need a picture of a sponge?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> True.
> 
> But we do really need a picture of a sponge?


yes we do......



lotuselanplus2s said:


> Joking aside, i think this is a really good 'how to' guide. There's so much jargon involved in car's etc it scares 99% of people off.
> 
> Simple & thorough is much better than showing off how many acronyms etc you know!


Thanks thats entirely the whole point of it 

J
xx


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Im well impressed !!!!! as a newbie though can i ask what it does ? as im a simple man lol


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lots of things like magic lol

bhp, boost, multigauge, picks up some faults and loads of other stuff

J
xx


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

I have been on the Google machine and found loads of stuff..... i want one NOW !!!!!! lol
Thanks J x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

its a good purchase trust me

J
xx


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> its a good purchase trust me
> 
> J
> xx


Sold to the man in black !!!! 
im on the case

Cheers x


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Excellent piece of kit, I've had one for 6 years, the beginning of it's production.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

But can it deliver ice cold air on a hot day with the roof down? 

The Audi has one of the best aircon fans I've used so I for one will not be losing one of the vents!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm quite happy to lose 1 vent

J
xx


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

If only my obd port worked :?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Erm yes that's find of useful lol there are gauges you can get that wire to somewhere else it's on Waks site

J
Xx


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Excellent stuff Jess, well impressed ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The Gachet said:


> Excellent stuff Jess, well impressed ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Hun 

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yep,, well impressed Lolly  
( OMG,, you even make it seem simple  )


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

lotuselanplus2s said:


> What do I know - I bought a Liquid Cube...


Tempted by one of those myself. Where did you fit it?


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

This sounds a great gauge to have, I will have to go into it and get one. I am always worried about doing things myself so your going ahead and doing it all on your own has astounded me, I would be so worried of basically buggering the car up especially the electrics. Great achievement.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bigcat said:


> This sounds a great gauge to have, I will have to go into it and get one. I am always worried about doing things myself so your going ahead and doing it all on your own has astounded me, I would be so worried of basically buggering the car up especially the electrics. Great achievement.


Hi, Nothing difficult about plugging Liquid into the OBD port. 
Fiddly getting cable from vent to OBD port, no "electrics" involved, 10 minute job max.
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> bigcat said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds a great gauge to have, I will have to go into it and get one. I am always worried about doing things myself so your going ahead and doing it all on your own has astounded me, I would be so worried of basically buggering the car up especially the electrics. Great achievement.
> ...


 But does that include cutting out the sponge?


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

I think the Liquid Gauge looks vile I'll be honest..
However I do have one question, if I wanted to install another brand, but wanted to take it to the middle (right) vent where could I feed the wiring through?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> bigcat said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds a great gauge to have, I will have to go into it and get one. I am always worried about doing things myself so your going ahead and doing it all on your own has astounded me, I would be so worried of basically buggering the car up especially the electrics. Great achievement.
> ...


Obviously Hoggy having done so many mods on his car is an "expert" but most people it will take longer than 10 mins from start to finish :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Black_TT said:


> *I think the Liquid Gauge looks vile I'll be honest..*
> However I do have one question, if I wanted to install another brand, but wanted to take it to the middle (right) vent where could I feed the wiring through?


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Black_TT said:


> I think the Liquid Gauge looks vile I'll be honest..
> However I do have one question, if I wanted to install another brand, but wanted to take it to the middle (right) vent where could I feed the wiring through?


Easy take the back seats out and go that way


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> lengthy yes.......useful? I hope so
> 
> Cant thank John enough though I've got no idea what he was doing when I messaged him but he was a ledge
> 
> ...


No worries Jess 

I was cleaning and conditioning the sofa we'd bought of a friend, with the liquid leather I'd bought for the TT :?

Good guide as well 

John


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anybody fitted one of these ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321419958553


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> bigcat said:
> 
> 
> > This sounds a great gauge to have, I will have to go into it and get one. I am always worried about doing things myself so your going ahead and doing it all on your own has astounded me, I would be so worried of basically buggering the car up especially the electrics. Great achievement.
> ...


It is not a 10 minute job when you have to take the lower dash out hoggy is lying

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Black_TT said:


> I think the Liquid Gauge looks vile I'll be honest..
> However I do have one question, if I wanted to install another brand, but wanted to take it to the middle (right) vent where could I feed the wiring through?


Good I'm glad you think it's vile 

And like jamman said and feed it through the boot

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> Has anybody fitted one of these ? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/321419958553


I'm sure I've seen someone do something with something similar but it's under the bonnet

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

roddy said:


> yep,, well impressed Lolly
> ( OMG,, you even make it seem simple  )


Ha ha thanks rodders!

J
Xx


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Just need to know the best place/site to get one from now....... ? Even i can find 10 mins to install it


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

You can buy the kit for £185 and assemble it yourself which I can't imagine is hard

Make sure you have 10mins x 60 lol

J
Xx


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> You can buy the kit for £185 and assemble it yourself which I can't imagine is hard
> 
> Make sure you have 10mins x 60 lol
> 
> ...


Now that`s pushing it a bit !!!! lol :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Black_TT said:


> I think the Liquid Gauge looks vile I'll be honest..
> However I do have one question, if I wanted to install another brand, but wanted to take it to the middle (right) vent where could I feed the wiring through?


Hi, Even easier from the centre right vent.That's where mine is.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Black_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Liquid Gauge looks vile I'll be honest..
> ...


He's still lying lol

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Lollypop86 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > bigcat said:
> ...


Hi, I never needed to remove lower dash to fit mine.
Hoggy.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

If you get the Newer type with the small connector on back of the unit and not the pc connector with the two screws, it really is a 5 minute job! just thread a weighted piece of string down through the vent hole till it comes out at the bottom and then tie off the string onto the lead and slowly pull back up untill out of the vent :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

basky said:


> If you get the Newer type with the small connector on back of the unit and not the pc connector with the two screws, it really is a 5 minute job! just thread a weighted piece of string down through the vent hole till it comes out at the bottom and then tie off the string onto the lead and slowly pull back up untill out of the vent :wink:










Now you tell her this.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

basky said:


> If you get the Newer type with the small connector on back of the unit and not the pc connector with the two screws, it really is a 5 minute job! just thread a weighted piece of string down through the vent hole till it comes out at the bottom and then tie off the string onto the lead and slowly pull back up untill out of the vent :wink:


It's all enclosed.....so I'd love to know where you magic'd a hole for it to come out of lol unless you went right down to the pedals......wire coming through there and then to the diagnostics port? Mines nice and tidy with no wire showing

J
Xx


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Hoggy, where do you get the gauges from and what are they called / price.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pm him this isn't the market place.....lol 

J
Xx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This








to this








Even easier to thread cable through with the newer connector.
I have the old connector though, perhaps I was just lucky & cable threaded through 1st time.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

bigcat said:


> Thanks Hoggy, where do you get the gauges from and what are they called / price.


Hi, Cheaper if you install kit in your own vent..

http://www.racediagnostics.com/cms/

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jamman said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > bigcat said:
> ...


Hi, Very few mods on my TT & I'm no expert, but lots of common sense helps.  :wink: 
Perhaps my age has built up vast storage of simple ways to overcome "probs"
Hoggy.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

With vast age comes vast common sense.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

WAK told me you just read the Bentley manual all day :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Skeee said:


> With vast age comes vast common sense.


Hi, That must be the secret.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> WAK told me you just read the Bentley manual all day :wink:


Getting his monies worth then?

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > WAK told me you just read the Bentley manual all day :wink:
> ...


 And his money's worth. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sorry dad....

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Sorry dad....
> 
> J
> Xx


 Don't forget, I've met your dad!
I'll tell him about your grammar next time.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh yea lol his is worse

She says as she is on the phone to skeee lol

J
Xx


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Wow well done! 
I was under the impression it was quite a hard job to do. I might get one now


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > If you get the Newer type with the small connector on back of the unit and not the pc connector with the two screws, it really is a 5 minute job! just thread a weighted piece of string down through the vent hole till it comes out at the bottom and then tie off the string onto the lead and slowly pull back up untill out of the vent :wink:
> ...


 Err der!! it comes out at the port of excit if you work the line across and if you angel it right ! and there's little vents you can work it across? even working from the centre vents! that's why it took me five minutes and you half a day! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

it didnt take me half a day.....maybe an hour? and no I'm sorry I dont agree with you unless you have hands the size of a fairy you cant get your hand up that small hole to grab the connector....and its too big to come through that anyway

J
xx


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

basky said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > basky said:
> ...


 Lol look who had to many Beers last night!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] :wink: glad you got it installed anyway :-*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you had a few too many beers? lol

J
xx


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> you had a few too many beers? lol
> 
> J
> xx


 Yep :roll: :roll: Just look at my spelling and even trying to construct a sentence! x :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

basky said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > you had a few too many beers? lol
> ...


Tut Tut Drinking is very bad for you.......

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I'm surprised that nobody has nominated it for the Knowledge Base.


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

John-H said:


> Well I'm surprised that nobody has nominated it for the Knowledge Base.


+1

This thread has made me interested in possibly going the Liquid route rather than just a boost gauge.


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Who's a clever girl then lol.... looks really cool, i want one..can you fit it for me when i do.. i like watching women work lmao. Great guide btw.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Because it's me that's why lol anyone else and they would have done lol

If you really want me to lol at least I know what I'm doin now lol

J
Xx


----------



## Cameron2002 (May 4, 2014)

Buying one just got more attractive...lol, 
forgive me im on a night shift and very tired......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

dont worry many have said worse on here lol

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

BUMPED, and you know why haha
x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol thanks

Should be live soon dont worry

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> lol thanks
> 
> Should be live soon dont worry
> 
> ...


cant wait. got the calculator out this morning and after much soul searching and trying to remember how to work out percentages i got there in the end haha.
x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

good effort lol I'll announce it once its on there 

J
xx


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> good effort lol I'll announce it once its on there
> 
> J
> xx


thankyou. bet it goes up when im on my bloody hollybobs
x


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

Lollypop86 said:


> So as I've posted on the book of face I'm never one to go tinkering around with my car unless I'm 100% confident that I know exactly what I'm doing and with the TT I'm even more cautious than before.
> 
> However, I managed to get a Liquid Gauge off a friend (S3 surround not TT) for an amazing price and couldn't really turn it down.
> 
> ...


Where does the giraffe / cable plug into?


----------



## VOOA (Mar 23, 2016)

LOL giraffe ... Should have been lead ... But found it on youtube


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

VOOA said:


> LOL giraffe ... Should have been lead ... But found it on youtube


all sorted?

J
xx


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

after about... 4 years of Ownership, i decided to finally fit my Liquid TT!  it took me 30 mins to take out the driver's compartment box and pass the cable through the vent..
Thanks God i still keep that note with the password...


----------

